# Milan-Verona: sabato 7 marzo 2014 ore 20.45. Tv Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2015)

*Milan-Verona: sabato 7 marzo 2015 ore 20.45. Tv Sky e Premium*

Milan - Verona sabato 7 marzo ore 20.45. Tv Sky e Premium

Ventiseiesima giornata di Serie. Milan-Verona, partita in programma sabato 7 marzo alle 20.45 presso lo stadio Meazza.

La gara di andata è stata vinta dal Milan per 3-1. Il Milan arriva al match dal deludente pareggio, per 0-0, con il Chievo.

Dove vedere Milan - Verona in tv?

Diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 20.45 di sabato 7 marzo.



A seguire, tutte le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro. Le probabili formazioni e quelli ufficiali nonché i commenti pre, durante e post partita.

Arbitro: Giacomelli








Risultato finale 2-2.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Febbraio 2015)

Un'altra partita il sabato sera??? Che rottura di balls. Sarà l'ennesima sofferenza.....


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Un'altra partita il sabato sera??? Che rottura di balls. Sarà l'ennesima sofferenza.....



....visto che quelle del Milan sono gare spettacolari le mandano il sabato sera


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Febbraio 2015)

Contando i k.o. di De Jong e Monto a centrocampo insieme a Jack e Poli dovrebbe giocare uno dei due ghanesi....


----------



## Nicco (28 Febbraio 2015)

Obbiettivo: evitare il dominio in casa.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Febbraio 2015)

Neanche la commento.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Contando i k.o. di De Jong e Monto a centrocampo insieme a Jack e Poli dovrebbe giocare uno dei due



....allora ci divertiamo di sicuro


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Febbraio 2015)

Vi ricordo che il Verona nelle ultime 3 fuori casa ha beccato la bellezza di 11 gol (ben 5 dal Genoa).....


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vi ricordo che il Verona nelle ultime 3 fuori casa ha beccato la bellezza di 11 gol (ben 5 dal Genoa).....



....ma, sicurmamente, noi lotteremo per il pareggio...


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Febbraio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vi ricordo che il Verona nelle ultime 3 fuori casa ha beccato la bellezza di 11 gol (ben 5 dal Genoa).....



"non si può pensare di dominare l'hellas in casa nostra."


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Marzo 2015)

È impensabile dominare l'Hellas in casa.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Marzo 2015)

Una cosa è certa, qualche gol lo segneremo. Dobbiamo vedere però se riusciamo a mantenere la porta inviolata. Non facciamoci illudere dalle ultime due partite, specie quella contro il Chievo che ha un attacco scarsissimo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Marzo 2015)

Riusciremo nell'impresa di perdere punti pure contro il Verona? possibile se continuamo a "giocare" cosi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2015)

Doppietta di Toni quotata a quanto?


----------



## The Ripper (1 Marzo 2015)

"Il Verona è più forte dello scorso anno. E' una squadra contro cui è difficile giocare. Fuori casa, poi, tende a chiudersi. Impossibile pensare di dominarla. Vincere contro il Verona sarebbe stata un'impresa memorabile".


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Marzo 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> "Il Verona è più forte dello scorso anno. E' una squadra contro cui è difficile giocare. Fuori casa, poi, tende a chiudersi. Impossibile pensare di dominarla. Vincere contro il Verona sarebbe stata un'impresa memorabile".



Il Verona ha panchinato Saviola che giocava nel Barca e nel Real, è fuori portata per le altre italiane


----------



## The Ripper (1 Marzo 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il Verona ha panchinato Saviola che giocava nel Barca e nel Real, è fuori portata per le altre italiane



E' una delle poche squadre ad avere un campione del mondo in campo. L'altra è la Juve.


----------



## walter 22 (1 Marzo 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> "Il Verona è più forte dello scorso anno. E' una squadra contro cui è difficile giocare. Fuori casa, poi, tende a chiudersi. Impossibile pensare di dominarla. Vincere contro il Verona sarebbe stata un'impresa memorabile".



Hai dimenticato "Non posso rimproverare nulla ai ragazzi, hanno dato tutto."


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Marzo 2015)

le vittorie del Verona : 

2014
*palermo
torino
cagliari
udinese*

2015
*parma
atalanta
cagliari*

Se l'ultima volta ha avuto il coraggio di dire "il chievo ha battuto la sampdoria", stavolta che scuse può inventare l'asino?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Marzo 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> le vittorie del Verona :
> 
> 2014
> *palermo
> ...



"Hanno fermato la Roma segnando all'Olimpico. Non si puo dominare una squadra che fa problemi alla Roma fuoricasa. Poi vengono da 4 punti in 2 gare, sono in grande stato di forma. A differenza di noi hanno pochi infortunati. Non posso rimproverare niente ai ragazzi, comunque ringrazio il presidente che ci ha dato entusiasmo."


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Marzo 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> E' una delle poche squadre ad avere un campione del mondo in campo. L'altra è la Juve.



Beh anche noi abbiamo Zac.


----------



## Djici (1 Marzo 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh anche noi abbiamo Zac.



Eh ma e panchinato dal ventiquatresimo campione del mondo : Bonera


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Marzo 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Eh ma e panchinato dal ventiquatresimo campione del mondo : Bonera



Che è pur sempre un eroe di Atene.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Marzo 2015)

Non vinceremo, l'Hellas Verona, come il Chievo Verona, ha due nomi (come il Real Madrid, il Bayern Monaco, il Manchester United, il Manchester City...per tacere del Paris Saint Germain che ne ha tre...).

Quindi è evidente che, in quanto squadra con più nomi, l'Hellas Verona appartiene al gotha dei top club.

Se a ciò aggiungiamo tutto ciò che finora è stato detto, è lapalissiano che il nostro mister se la stia già facendo addosso e intenda riproporre la diga ghanese per cercare di portare a casa un buon punto e proseguire così la fantastica striscia iniziata contro il Cesena.


----------



## Hammer (1 Marzo 2015)

L'Hellas è un'altra delle squadre in vistoso calo, quest'anno sono particolarmente poco brillanti. Se non ora...


----------



## Renegade (1 Marzo 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Contando i k.o. di De Jong e Monto a centrocampo insieme a Jack e Poli dovrebbe giocare uno dei due ghanesi....



Dovrebbe giocare uno dei due ghanesi secondo la sua logica, ma si può benissimo fare così:

Van Ginkel
Poli Bonaventura
Honda
Destro Menez

Quindi come al solito le colpe vanno date a lui, non si può dire che era obbligato a mettere uno dei ghanesi. Tra l'altro c'è pure Suso a poter fare la mezzala.

Per il resto scommettete che ora arriva la vittoria contentino che farà esaltare tutta la società, i giornali ecc?


----------



## Love (1 Marzo 2015)

Partita dura...il verona è una grande squadra...se la prepariamo bene(speriamo nel mago inzaghi...) riusciamo a portare a casa un punto...


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Marzo 2015)

*Paletta è completamente recuperato per la sfida contro il Verona.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Marzo 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Paletta è completamente recuperato per la sfida contro il Verona.*



peccato


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Marzo 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Paletta è completamente recuperato per la sfida contro il Verona.*



- >http://www.milanworld.net/con-il-verona-si-passa-al-4-2-3-1-a-vt26235.html#post652163


----------



## markjordan (3 Marzo 2015)

ennesimo bagno di sangue ( il mio )


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Marzo 2015)

"C'è rammarico per la sconfitta,ma non posso rimproverare nulla ai ragazzi.Hanno dato il massimo,mi rendono fiero e orgoglioso del mio lavoro.Dalla prossima partita andrà meglio.L'unica medicina che conosco per ripartire al meglio, è il lavoro.Da Lunedi ci alleneremo nuovamente e sarà importante iniziare un mini ciclo di 3 vittorie per buttarci alle spalle questo brutto periodo.Il presidente?Con lui il rapporto è sereno,ho la sua più totale fiducia.Questa mattina mi ha chiamato alle 07:48 e 52 secondi,mi ha dato la sveglia e anche molta carica.E' bellissimo fare parte di questa società e finchè potrò, a prescindere da come andranno le cose,resterò a fare l'allenatore del Milan.L'Hellas Verona?E' una grandissima squadra,non si può pensare di dominarla a San Siro.Mandorlini è un grandissimo allenatore,esperto e preparato!Poi non dimentichiamo una cosa molto importante!Il nome della loro squadra contiene la parola "Hell" che in Italiano significa Inferno,questo sta ad indicare che loro probabilmente sono la prima squadra dell'Inferno e che hanno il sostegno del Diavolo in persona.Come si può pensare di battere la prima squadra dell'Inferno in casa nostra?Sapevo che sarebbe stata una sfida difficile,ci abbiamo provato e non posso rimporverare nulla ai ragazzi.Purtroppo se Toni non avesse fatto doppietta a quest'ora avremmo 1 punto in più in classifica,ma quando si gioca contro queste squadre stracolme di campioni come l'Hellas Verona, c'è poco da fare.Non dimentichiamoci che Toni ha vinto un mondiale da protagonista,ha giocato in grandissime squadre come il Bayern Monaco,con calciatori del calibro di Ribery. Quando entra in campo uno come lui e fa gol c'è solo da fargli i complimenti.Voi dite che la marcatura su entrambi i gol era pessima?Ma io dico che non è colpa dei nostri centrali,che oggi hanno fatto una grandissima partita.E' stato Toni ad esser bravo a smarcarsi,quindi faccio i complimenti a lui.
Il cambio Destro - Alex?In quel momento della partita stavamo soffrendo troppo,allora ho pensato di mettere un difensore in più per difendere il nostro svantaggio di 0 - 1. Purtroppo il calcio è beffardo,5 minuti dopo che ho messo Alex,abbiamo preso lo stesso il gol dello 0 a 2.Ma ripeto che Toni è un grandissimo campione ed ha fatto una giocata da vero fuoriclasse.Destro infuriato dopo il cambio?Avevamo assolutamente bisogno di Alex in quel momento,era l'unico cambio da fare per difendere lo svantaggio di 0 a 1.Mattia è un bravo ragazzo,è normale che si sia un po' arrabbiato,voleva far gol e aiutare la squadra a vincere,ma non c'è riuscito.Anche se mi ha gridato in faccia che mia madre lavora in Viale Zara,il nostro rapporto è fantastico,non c'è alcun problema.E' arrivato da poco e deve ancora imparare gli schemi,anche se li ho appena cambiati.
Son sicuro che dalla prossima partita faremo meglio,vinceremo di sicuro.Noi siamo il Milan e io conosco solo il lavoro."

In fede Sir Filippo Inzaghisson.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Marzo 2015)

*Sky Sport: Poli ha lavorato a parte oggi ed è un dubbio per la sfida contro il Verona.*


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Marzo 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: Poli ha lavorato a parte oggi ed è un dubbio per la sfida contro il Verona.*



Bene, allora potrebbero giocare entrambi i ghanesi. Una festa.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Marzo 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bene, allora potrebbero giocare entrambi i ghanesi. Una festa.....



Già, al peggio non c'è mai fine speriamo a che a fine stagione si faccia una bella pulizia anche se dubito.


----------



## Gas (4 Marzo 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> "C'è rammarico per la sconfitta
> 
> CUT



Fa rabbrividire, fino a tre quarti dello scritto era talmente identico alle vere interviste di Inzaghi da sembrare vero (In realtà sono le interviste di Pippo ad essere poco realistiche).
Potevi aggiungere la chicca
"La squadra non ha mai tirato in porta ? Tanto dite tutto voi, fate tutto voi", a questo punto si alza e se ne va.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Marzo 2015)

orgoglioso di non vederla


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Marzo 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Fa rabbrividire, fino a tre quarti dello scritto era talmente identico alle vere interviste di Inzaghi da sembrare vero (In realtà sono le interviste di Pippo ad essere poco realistiche).
> Potevi aggiungere la chicca
> "La squadra non ha mai tirato in porta ? Tanto dite tutto voi, fate tutto voi", a questo punto si alza e se ne va.



Si la cosa triste e assurda è proprio quella!!Ho voluto aggiungere qualche esagerazione giusto per farci 2 risate 

Ahah è vero!Me l'ero scordata l'ultima intervista di Pippo.Ci stava benissimo la frase che hai scritto 
La situazione è talmente critica, che sdrammatizzare è l'unica cosa che ci resta da fare


----------



## smallball (4 Marzo 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bene, allora potrebbero giocare entrambi i ghanesi. Una festa.....



tanto...funerale per funerale (cit,)....


----------



## DannySa (4 Marzo 2015)

La partita della pace come intensità sarebbe stato un test migliore rispetto a questa e le successive gare.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> "C'è rammarico per la sconfitta,ma non posso rimproverare nulla ai ragazzi.Hanno dato il massimo,mi rendono fiero e orgoglioso del mio lavoro.Dalla prossima partita andrà meglio.L'unica medicina che conosco per ripartire al meglio, è il lavoro.Da Lunedi ci alleneremo nuovamente e sarà importante iniziare un mini ciclo di 3 vittorie per buttarci alle spalle questo brutto periodo.Il presidente?Con lui il rapporto è sereno,ho la sua più totale fiducia.Questa mattina mi ha chiamato alle 07:48 e 52 secondi,mi ha dato la sveglia e anche molta carica.E' bellissimo fare parte di questa società e finchè potrò, a prescindere da come andranno le cose,resterò a fare l'allenatore del Milan.L'Hellas Verona?E' una grandissima squadra,non si può pensare di dominarla a San Siro.Mandorlini è un grandissimo allenatore,esperto e preparato!Poi non dimentichiamo una cosa molto importante!Il nome della loro squadra contiene la parola "Hell" che in Italiano significa Inferno,questo sta ad indicare che loro probabilmente sono la prima squadra dell'Inferno e che hanno il sostegno del Diavolo in persona.Come si può pensare di battere la prima squadra dell'Inferno in casa nostra?Sapevo che sarebbe stata una sfida difficile,ci abbiamo provato e non posso rimporverare nulla ai ragazzi.Purtroppo se Toni non avesse fatto doppietta a quest'ora avremmo 1 punto in più in classifica,ma quando si gioca contro queste squadre stracolme di campioni come l'Hellas Verona, c'è poco da fare.Non dimentichiamoci che Toni ha vinto un mondiale da protagonista,ha giocato in grandissime squadre come il Bayern Monaco,con calciatori del calibro di Ribery. Quando entra in campo uno come lui e fa gol c'è solo da fargli i complimenti.Voi dite che la marcatura su entrambi i gol era pessima?Ma io dico che non è colpa dei nostri centrali,che oggi hanno fatto una grandissima partita.E' stato Toni ad esser bravo a smarcarsi,quindi faccio i complimenti a lui.
> Il cambio Destro - Alex?In quel momento della partita stavamo soffrendo troppo,allora ho pensato di mettere un difensore in più per difendere il nostro svantaggio di 0 - 1. Purtroppo il calcio è beffardo,5 minuti dopo che ho messo Alex,abbiamo preso lo stesso il gol dello 0 a 2.Ma ripeto che Toni è un grandissimo campione ed ha fatto una giocata da vero fuoriclasse.Destro infuriato dopo il cambio?Avevamo assolutamente bisogno di Alex in quel momento,era l'unico cambio da fare per difendere lo svantaggio di 0 a 1.Mattia è un bravo ragazzo,è normale che si sia un po' arrabbiato,voleva far gol e aiutare la squadra a vincere,ma non c'è riuscito.Anche se mi ha gridato in faccia che mia madre lavora in Viale Zara,il nostro rapporto è fantastico,non c'è alcun problema.E' arrivato da poco e deve ancora imparare gli schemi,anche se li ho appena cambiati.
> Son sicuro che dalla prossima partita faremo meglio,vinceremo di sicuro.Noi siamo il Milan e io conosco solo il lavoro."
> 
> In fede Sir Filippo Inzaghisson.



Inverosimile, Inzaghi non è capace di esprimersi in maniera così articolata.


----------



## mister51 (5 Marzo 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inverosimile, Inzaghi non è capace di esprimersi in maniera così articolata.



intanto un allenatore serio (Reja) si è accasato..........................


----------



## Jino (5 Marzo 2015)

Non la guardo nella maniera più assoluta, sono stanco, stanco morto di Inzaghi e soci.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Marzo 2015)

*Milan Channel: Poli ha lavorato con il resto del gruppo.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non la guardo nella maniera più assoluta, sono stanco, stanco morto di Inzaghi e soci.



Fai bene, io la scorsa partita sono durata 27 minuti poi ho spento farò sempre cosi se vedo che fanno ridere spengo e vado afare altro non ne posso più non posso mangiarmi di nervoso ogni volta, una volta non vedevo l'ora di vedere il Milan ora vorrei essere sempre a Giugno/Luglio.


----------



## Tobi (5 Marzo 2015)

Io dopo Lazio Milan ho staccato. Nemmeno la partita con la Juve ho visto. Sto trovando molto di meglio da fare nel weekend. Questo sabato sarò ad un matrimonio, si prevede affluenza di gnocca


----------



## Jino (5 Marzo 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Fai bene, io la scorsa partita sono durata 27 minuti poi ho spento farò sempre cosi se vedo che fanno ridere spengo e vado afare altro non ne posso più non posso mangiarmi di nervoso ogni volta, una volta non vedevo l'ora di vedere il Milan ora vorrei essere sempre a Giugno/Luglio.



Si beh, il sabato sera poi, folle perdere qualche ora per uno spettacolo racapricciante.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Marzo 2015)

Ancora sabato sera ? 

Saluti e baci vado a cena in ottima compagnia


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Marzo 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Poli ha lavorato con il resto del gruppo.*



che splendida notizia


----------



## sion (5 Marzo 2015)

prepariamoci intanto alla conferenza motivazionale del nostro grande mister domani

" saremo arrabbiati"

"dobbiamo crescere"

"dobbiamo fare meglio dell'anno scorso"


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Marzo 2015)

*Le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset: 

MILAN (4-3-1-2): Diego Lopez; Bonera, Alex, Bocchetti, Antonelli; Poli, Essien, Van Ginkel; Bonaventura; Menez, Destro

Verona (4-3-3): Benussi; E. Pisano, Marquez, Moras, Agostini; Sala, Tachtsidis, Hallfredsson; Gomez, Toni, Jankovic*


----------



## Dave (6 Marzo 2015)

Dubito...giocherà Cerci con Bonaventura in mediana, ballottaggio Van Ginkel Essien.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Marzo 2015)

*Sarà Giacomelli l'arbitro di Milan-Verona.*


----------



## sanguegranata (6 Marzo 2015)

domani sera sarò in tribuna a vedere la partita. vedete di vincere che dopo mio figlio non mi dorme la notte


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Marzo 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> MILAN (4-3-1-2): Diego Lopez; Bonera, Alex, Bocchetti, Antonelli; Poli, Essien, Van Ginkel; Bonaventura; Menez, Destro
> 
> Verona (4-3-3): Benussi; E. Pisano, Marquez, Moras, Agostini; Sala, Tachtsidis, Hallfredsson; Gomez, Toni, Jankovic*



Il dramma è che leggendo le 2 formazioni non è che ci sia poi chissà quale differenza tecnica. Aggiungiamoci il fatto che abbiamo un incapace in panchina. Ormai mi interessa molto poco dei risultati della squadra da qui fino a fine stagione: siamo salvi, per cui mi interessa solo che Pippo non sia sulla panchina nella prossima stagione e che ci compri qualcuno voglioso di investire e di vincere il prima possibile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Marzo 2015)

*I convocati del Milan:
*


----------



## Sanji (6 Marzo 2015)

Cerci ancora bocciato? Non si è parlato d'altro che una maglia da titolare col Verona...


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2015)

Muntari titolare  non ne posso più


----------



## dyablo65 (7 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Muntari titolare  non ne posso più



no dai .... su che lui ha le capacita' intrinseche per portarci alla vittoria.

dopo i discorsi motivazionali , l'inutile ha riscoperto i suoi amati cessi.

devi avere fede fratello ...che la fede muove le montagne , ma non riesce a mandare via un'incapace.


----------



## Sanji (7 Marzo 2015)

.


----------



## Sanji (7 Marzo 2015)

Probabile formazione secondo la gazza:

diego lopez 

bonera, bocchetti, paletta, antonelli;

poli, muntari, bonaventura;

menez;

cerci, destro.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)




----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>




Menez trequartista


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Marzo 2015)

Difesa da brividi a parte Antonini


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



.


----------



## Heaven (7 Marzo 2015)

difesa e centrocampo horror se non fosse per Antonelli e Bonaventura


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2015)

Muntari e Bonera , sparatemi in faccia


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Marzo 2015)

Centrocampo e difesa orripilanti


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Marzo 2015)

Stasera si guarda un film via...


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Difesa da brividi a parte Antonini



Antonelli ...


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Marzo 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Stasera si guarda un film via...


se ami il genere horror posso consigliarti "milan-verona" con inzaghi,muntari e galliani


----------



## raducioiu (7 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Secondo TeleLombardia giocherà Pazzini e non Destro. Titolare anche Mexes al posto di Bocchetti.


----------



## Hammer (7 Marzo 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Antonelli ...



Lo spettro del Giovine attanaglia sempre le nostre povere anime


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Marzo 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *Secondo TeleLombardia giocherà Pazzini e non Destro*. Titolare anche Mexes al posto di Bocchetti.



Siamo arrivati alla follia pura.


----------



## Hammer (7 Marzo 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Secondo TeleLombardia giocherà Pazzini e non Destro. Titolare anche Mexes al posto di Bocchetti.



Ma per quale motivo? Infortunato?


----------



## raducioiu (7 Marzo 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma per quale motivo? Infortunato?


A quanto dicono scelta tecnica.


----------



## Hammer (7 Marzo 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> a quanto dicono scelta tecnica.



ma ?!?!?


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Marzo 2015)

*FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI*

*AC MILAN:* Diego Lopez; Bonera, Paletta, Mexes, Antonelli; Poli, Muntari, Bonaventura; Menez; Cerci, Pazzini.
*HELLAS VERONA:* Benussi; E.Pisano, Moras, Marquez, Ionita; Sala, Tachtsidis, Hallfredsson; Juanito Gomez, Toni, Jankovic.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Marzo 2015)

Brutta bocciatura per Destro.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI*
> 
> *AC MILAN:* Diego Lopez; Bonera, Paletta, Mexes, Antonelli; Poli, Muntari, Bonaventura; Menez; Cerci, Pazzini.
> *HELLAS VERONA:* Benussi; E.Pisano, Moras, Marquez, Ionita; Sala, Tachtsidis, Hallfredsson; Juanito Gomez, Toni, Jankovic.



Causa influenza stasera dovrò sorbirmi questo scempio chiamato "partita". In ogno caso non mi frega nulla di Destro, anzi, se questo è un indizio del suo non riscatto meglio così


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI*
> 
> *AC MILAN:* Diego Lopez; Bonera, Paletta, Mexes, Antonelli; Poli, Muntari, Bonaventura; Menez; Cerci, Pazzini.
> *HELLAS VERONA:* Benussi; E.Pisano, Moras, Marquez, Ionita; Sala, Tachtsidis, Hallfredsson; Juanito Gomez, Toni, Jankovic.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Brutta bocciatura per Destro.



Credo proprio di sì. Ci sono altri due mesi ancora, chissà come lo gestirà. Trovo più clamorosa la presenza di Mexes.


----------



## drama 84 (7 Marzo 2015)

Ma che Formazione ha messo?????


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI*
> 
> *AC MILAN:* Diego Lopez; Bonera, Paletta, Mexes, Antonelli; Poli, Muntari, Bonaventura; Menez; Cerci, Pazzini.
> *HELLAS VERONA:* Benussi; E.Pisano, Moras, Marquez, Ionita; Sala, Tachtsidis, Hallfredsson; Juanito Gomez, Toni, Jankovic.



Comunque Bonera+Paletta assieme penso che farebbero vomitare anche Satana


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Marzo 2015)

drama 84 ha scritto:


> Ma che Formazione ha messo?????



4-3-1-2, con Menez dietro Pazzini e Cerci. Almeno così pare, difficilmente vedremo Menez a sinistra.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI*
> 
> *AC MILAN:* Diego Lopez; Bonera, Paletta, Mexes, Antonelli; Poli, Muntari, Bonaventura; Menez; Cerci, Pazzini.
> *HELLAS VERONA:* Benussi; E.Pisano, Moras, Marquez, Ionita; Sala, Tachtsidis, Hallfredsson; Juanito Gomez, Toni, Jankovic.




Destro già bocciato.


----------



## drama 84 (7 Marzo 2015)

Sempre più confusionario il nostro sir Pippo "ferguson" Inzaghi. Fermatelo per il bene suo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Marzo 2015)

Impossibile non fare punti questa stasera



raducioiu ha scritto:


> A quanto dicono scelta tecnica.


Pazzini conosce a memoria i meccanismi e gli schemi inzaghiani. Destro non li ha ancora capiti


----------



## drama 84 (7 Marzo 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Impossibile non fare punti questa stasera
> 
> 
> Pazzini conosce a memoria i meccanismi e gli schemi inzaghiani. Destro non li ha ancora capiti



Il problema che non li ha capiti neanche Inzaghi


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2015)

drama 84 ha scritto:


> Il problema che non li ha capiti neanche Inzaghi



...Inzaghi semplicemente non ne ha...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2015)

Si comincia la strategia per non pagare il riscatto.

Fermo restando che per me Destro o Pazzini cambia poco.


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Marzo 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...Inzaghi semplicemente non ne ha...



Pazzini ha capito che non c'è niente da capire. Destro invece è ancora abituato male dalla Roma e pensa che esistano delle strategie


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

Vediamo un pò cosa ha architettato questo scienziato...


----------



## drama 84 (7 Marzo 2015)

E comunque Forza Milan


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2015)

Pazzini? ??


----------



## Efferosso (7 Marzo 2015)

Scusate chiedo a chi ha sky, magari ho le traveggole io, ma in spogliatoio, quello che ha stretto la mano ad honda, era seedorf?!


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2015)

SPAZZINI


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2015)

Ogni formazione supera clamorosamente in peggio quella precedente


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

Già bocciati Destro e Bocconotti Cinzia.


----------



## malos (7 Marzo 2015)

Ahahaha Suma: "Non dobbiamo dare palle difficili a Muntari sennò va in confusione"


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Se l'avessimo preso prima Cerci. A me piace un casino.


----------



## beleno (7 Marzo 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Scusate chiedo a chi ha sky, magari ho le traveggole io, ma in spogliatoio, quello che ha stretto la mano ad honda, era seedorf?!


Mi sembrava Zapata


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Marzo 2015)

Ahahahah Pazzini nemmeno un calcio d'angolo riesce a guadagnarsi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Marzo 2015)

Liscio di Pazzini.


----------



## walter 22 (7 Marzo 2015)

Pazzini e la sua specialità il liscio


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

Sempre il solito degrado


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2015)

Muntari - mexes - Bonera sono cancri che vanno estirpati ..


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2015)

Sbaglierò ma stiamo facendo più schifo del solito


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

Rigore per fallo del ghanese. Maledetto.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Rigore. Ciao mare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2015)

MUNTARI È un asino .. Rigore per loro


----------



## drama 84 (7 Marzo 2015)

Sulley la tocca piano.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2015)

Muntari. Ottima scelta.


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Marzo 2015)

Ma come si fa?!


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Il cucchiaio. Non posso crederci.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

E' proprio scemo Muntari, dai. Ha il QI di... boh. Difficile trovare un essere più stupido.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2015)

Finita.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Addio Inzaghi... forse.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Marzo 2015)

Sulley Muntari detto anche il "meno peggio che abbiamo" e "la discreta riserva".


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

Odio il Ghana.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2015)

muntari sta chiaramente giocando contro, quel cane. 

e toni ci umilia col cucchiaio.  che stato


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2015)

Lol nulla da aggiungere fate ridere come sempre beh dai almeno mi fate spegnere al 19° , l'altra volte al 27° sempre piu presto bravi andate a lavorare davvero.


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2015)

Penso che il Pupazzo Gnappo avrebbe messo su una formazione migliore


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Marzo 2015)

Ma muntari era obbligato a schierarlo? Altrimenti non si spiega la scelta (l'ennesima).


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Marzo 2015)

Tra Cerci e Menez non so chi simula di più.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

Ma spero per loro che lo stiano facendo apposta. Non posso fare davvero così schifo, dai.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Ma muntari era obbligato a schierarlo? Altrimenti non si spiega la scelta (l'ennesima).


Meglio di Essien.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2015)

Inzaghi chiede se il rigore c'era o no...


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2015)

Muntari è una sciagura.


----------



## diavolo (7 Marzo 2015)

Dai che forse cacciano anzitempo il somaro


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2015)

A sto punto spero in Brocco Brocchi che peggio di Inzaghi fisicamente è impossibile


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

Cerci sta giocando palesemente contro


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Marzo 2015)

Il fenomeno di Valmontone


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2015)

ma anche inzaghi è passato alla tattica del "dai dai dai" ?


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2015)

Vergogna.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2015)

Ma perché Menez fa tutti o ruoli tranne il suo?


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

Che trash il Pazzo


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cerci sta giocando palesemente contro



si fa prima a dire chi sono i favorevoli a inzaghi. 

giusto bonera, pazzini e i suoi soci.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

Io penso che se ci fosse Conte in panchina entrerebbe in campo e menerebbe qualcuno. Ma davvero, è?


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2015)

Mezz'ora. Zero tiri


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

Sto Ionita pare Garrincha


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Marzo 2015)

Ahahahaha presi a pallate dal Verona


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2015)

mamma mia, grande diego. 

qua ci hanno graziato.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Bravo Mexes.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2015)

Se segnava mexes cambiava tutta la partita


----------



## Tizio (7 Marzo 2015)

"Se il tiro di Mexes fosse entrato, non avremmo perso 1:0, ma preso un punto contro un Verona temibile. Non vedo il problema."


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Ma che fa Poli.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io penso che se ci fosse Conte in panchina entrerebbe in campo e menerebbe qualcuno. Ma davvero, è?



io conte non lo posso vedere, ma quanto ci vorrebbe uno così a quel branco di smidollati. 

ma poi temo che i soliti andrebbero a piangere in società, remando contro.


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2015)

"Non puoi pensare di non essere stuprati dal Verona a San Siro"


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Muntari poteva tirare con il sinistro e poi va col destro. Che ignorante.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

Fortuna che è arrivato sto rigoretto


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Rigore! Bello schema.


----------



## drama 84 (7 Marzo 2015)

Rigore giusto secondo me


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

*Menez 

1-1*


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Jermiaaaa.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2015)

non riesco più neanche a esultare. 

ma godo per quel cane di mandorlini.


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2015)

Godo solo per il fantacalcio, a me fa schifo pareggiare così


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Che mazzata ha tirato!


----------



## Tizio (7 Marzo 2015)

Non ricordo un gol per cui ero così poco felice nei miei quasi 20 anni da milanista.


----------



## Tizio (7 Marzo 2015)

Bello vedere Pippo inquadrato con le tribune sul fondo, con neanche uno spettatore. Lui che voleva portare la gente a San Siro.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

Certo che il Verona è una squadra vergognosa. Dovremmo stare sul 3-0.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

*Milan Verona 1-1 fine PT*


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Marzo 2015)

Pony al posto dei piedi ha gli zoccoli


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Con sta squadra non si può ne perdere e pareggiare, sono scarsissimi.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Marzo 2015)

Anche a sto giro comunque Inzaghi si salva il sedere


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Con sta squadra non si può ne perdere e pareggiare, sono scarsissimi.



l'atalanta dopo la vittoria contro di noi ha fatto 4 sconfitte consecutive. 
il chievo di sabato scorso è agghiacciante, e così via, tutti i vari pareggini che abbiamo fatto. 


non riusciamo più a battere nessuno.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Marzo 2015)

ringraziamo quel tizio del verona altrimenti non segnavamo neanche giocando 3 giorni di fila

muntari... ho finito le parole


----------



## S T B (7 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan Verona 1-1 fine PT*



raga fermatemi... il 16 mi è venuta la pazza idea di andare a Viola-Milan


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

In fase di costruzione siamo imbarazzanti e ripeto che l'avversio è l'Hellas Verona, squadra che lotta per la salvezza.


----------



## Snake (7 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Certo che il Verona è una squadra vergognosa. Dovremmo stare sul 3-0.



noi siamo più vergognosi di loro


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2015)

Facciamo schifo come al solito.


----------



## DannySa (7 Marzo 2015)

Classico rigore che non c'è, Mexes è scivolato sul pallone da solo.
È una tristezza pure quando si segna, in pratica si gioca per Inzaghi.. va o no? grande stagione veramente stupenda.


----------



## walter 22 (7 Marzo 2015)

Muntari osceno, Poli inutile, Cerci inguardabile e Pazzini... vabbe è Pazzini.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Muntari da 0 oggi. Sia sul rigore ma in generale. Mettesse Honda o Suso.


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi chiede se il rigore c'era o no...


ahahahahahahah veramente???



DannySa ha scritto:


> Classico rigore che non c'è, Mexes è scivolato sul pallone da solo.


dovrei rivedere meglio, ma anche per me non c'era onestamente


----------



## Ian.moone (7 Marzo 2015)

Rigore inesistente, ormai segniamo solo così


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Muntari ancora in campo.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Mexesss grandissimo!!!!


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

Mexes 2-1


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

Mesces scatenato stasera. L'unico che sta giocando a favore di Inzaghi


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2015)

grande Philippe. 

il migliore per distacco stasera.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Se solo giocasse sempre.


----------



## arcanum (7 Marzo 2015)

Mexes sarà una testa di *biiip* però è uno che ci mette il cuore


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2015)

Adesso dentro 2 difensori per cerci e Pazzini


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

Il Verona è una roba scandalosa!


----------



## drama 84 (7 Marzo 2015)

Pazzini costantemente in ritardo


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

Ma l'inutile Poli con quei capelli alla Elvis, stile anni 60?!


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2015)

punizione GENIALE. 

è uno schema di Vio ?


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2015)

muntari lo fa apposta dai, è palese. 

da togliere subito.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Verona è una roba scandalosa!



in una serie A normale erano ultimi strascicati questi. Mandorlini è uno degli allenatori + raccomandati che c'è in circolazione... (dopo inzaghi evidentemente )


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2015)

stima per halfredson


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Ma perché si allungano sempre la palla?


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Entra Honda. Spero tolga Muntari.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Entra Honda. Spero tolga Muntari.


Come non detto.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2015)

Raga sono rimasto chiuso nel bagno per più di un ora.... come abbiamo giocato fino ad ora


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Raga sono rimasto chiuso nel bagno per più di un ora.... come abbiamo giocato fino ad ora


Rimanendo in tema cesso... si fa squaquerare... (non so se è solo toscano, ma squaquera è per dire diarrea fulminante XDDDDDDDD)

Cerci brontola brontola, ma una volta che gioca fa pietà... complimentoni


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

Madò, ancora vanno in giro con Toni questi


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Raga sono rimasto chiuso nel bagno per più di un ora.... come abbiamo giocato fino ad ora


Un po meglio.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Raga *sono rimasto chiuso nel bagno per più di un ora*.... come abbiamo giocato fino ad ora



tifo'o, questo milan è meglio di un lassativo.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2015)

Ma Toni aveva tipo 30 anni nel mondiale 2006 e giocava con Inzaghi... ma quanti diamine di anni ha?


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Rimanendo in tema cesso... si fa squaquerare... (non so se è solo toscano, ma squaquera è per dire diarrea fulminante XDDDDDDDD)
> 
> Cerci brontola brontola, ma una volta che gioca fa pietà... complimentoni



Non per quello.. era la porta che non riuscivo ad aprire


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

Traversa di Taxidis


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Siamo in vantaggio e giochiamo peggio. Svegla!


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Raga sono rimasto chiuso nel bagno per più di un ora.... come abbiamo giocato fino ad ora



Ahahahhaha chi t'ha chiuso dentro?


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Qua ci vuole il 3 senno...


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2015)

Ci mancava l'eurogol di Taxi driver


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Perché Blocchetti?


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2015)

eccallà, adesso inzaghi butta dentro difensori A RAFFICA. 

subito dentro bocchetti.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

*Fuori Pazzini dentro Bocchetti*


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Il solito Inzaghi.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Oddio esce Pazzini non ho parole.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahhaha chi t'ha chiuso dentro?



Era li la serratura mezza scassanata.. non potevo manco chiamare i pompieri, non porto il telefono in bagno..alla fine ho dato un calcio e si è aperta


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Marzo 2015)

Bocchetti per Pazzini se fanno il 2 a 2 stappo lo champagne!


----------



## drama 84 (7 Marzo 2015)

Fuori Pazzini dentro Bocchetti non impara mai


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Marzo 2015)

ahahah il somaro vuole difendere il vantaggio contro il Real Verona


----------



## malos (7 Marzo 2015)

Bocchetti - Pazzini. Da esonero immediato.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2015)

non ci credo, ma allora lo fa apposta. 

dopo menez- alex, pazzini - bocchetti. 

hai rotto le palleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## drama 84 (7 Marzo 2015)

La faccia di Pazzini al momento della sostituzione e da oscar


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Era li la serratura mezza scassanata.. non potevo manco chiamare i pompieri, non porto il telefono in bagno..alla fine ho dato un calcio e si è aperta


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

E' davvero un incapace. Ma chi glielo ha dato il patentino?


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2015)

ma in tutto questo, quel pirla di Tassotti dov'è ? 

possibile non dica niente ? ma fai qualcosa 'tacci tua.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Occhio a Nico Lopez.


----------



## hiei87 (7 Marzo 2015)

Incredibile. inzaghi riesce sempre a stupirmi...Alla mediocrità dovrebbe esistere un limite in cielo o in terra...
posso dire che un pareggio del Verona, che magari ci libererebbe da questo incapace e ci eviterebbe una settimana di festeggiamenti manco avessimo vinsto la Champions non sarebbe una cosa malvagia?


----------



## folletto (7 Marzo 2015)

Cambio vergognoso come al solito, cambio da anni '60


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Marzo 2015)

Ma perchè non chiudono Inzaghi dentro a un cesso e buttano la chiave?????


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè non chiudono Inzaghi dentro a un cesso e buttano la chiave?????



Parlando di cessi ahsuhaushauhsah


----------



## drama 84 (7 Marzo 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè non chiudono Inzaghi dentro a un cesso e buttano la chiave?????



ahahaha inseme a tifo'


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Marzo 2015)

Menez è incapace di passare la palla.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

I soliti calci d'angolo pessimi come l'allenatore che li fa fare.


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Marzo 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè non chiudono Inzaghi dentro a un cesso e buttano la chiave?????


ahahaahahah


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

Rinnovo a Ferguson fino al 2089


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Marzo 2015)

Honda mi fai venire un sonno...


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rinnovo a Ferguson fino al 2089



2089: an Inzaghi Odyssey

By Andriano Galliani and Silvio Berlusconi


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Marzo 2015)

Mamma mia, squallidi.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Che intervento Bonera!


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rinnovo a Ferguson fino al 2089


questi punti contro Empoli, Cesena, Chievo e Verona rischiamo di pagarli cari

Soprattutto se Montella ha deciso di restare alla fiorentina, nel dubbio si rischia davvero un somaro-bis. 
A nomi tipo Klopp non ci credo per niente


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2015)

e dopo l'umiliazione dei 5 minuti a cerci, ecco i 5 minuti di destro.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2015)

che lumaca honda, mamma mia.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

*Pareggio del Verona. 2-2.

Pippa Inzaghi vergognati*


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2015)

giusto così.


----------



## drama 84 (7 Marzo 2015)

Lo sapevo Ragazzi......senza parole


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Marzo 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> che lumaca honda, mamma mia.


nico lopez lo ha rimontato con una facilità disarmante


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Marzo 2015)

Bah


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Lo sapevooo, occhio a questo. Poi meritiamo il pareggio. Via Inzaghi!


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2015)

Che schifo..
Manco i rosari ti salvano incapace.. vattene!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hiei87 (7 Marzo 2015)

Giusto così. Complimenti a Ferguson. Altro capolavoro. E' veramente difficile non vincere certe partite....ma veramente....


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Marzo 2015)

Giusto così, giustizia divina.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

*I tifosi insultano Inzaghi:"Te ne devi andare"*


----------



## iceman. (7 Marzo 2015)

Pessimo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Marzo 2015)

ohi ohi ohi pippo inzaghi segna per noi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Marzo 2015)

"Oh noooo" cit.


----------



## Tizio (7 Marzo 2015)

Totale indifferenza da parte mia. Non sono neanche dispiaciuto.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Marzo 2015)

giusto così!!! Inzaghi è un incapace!!! pareggio meritato per l'incompetenza di quel *******


----------



## folletto (7 Marzo 2015)

Ma cacciate sto squallido, bastaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2015)

Complimenti a Lopez che ha tirato il pallone lungo al posto di passarlo corto e tenere il pallone, ah complimenti pure a Inzaghi che toglie l'attaccante per mettere un difensore e l'abbiamo presa nel ****.


----------



## drama 84 (7 Marzo 2015)

#InzaghiOut


----------



## folletto (7 Marzo 2015)

Tutti i cambi ha sbagliato l'incapace, ma dai ma come si fa


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Partita di m contro questi in casa. Poi all'ultimo minuto. Dopo il secondo gol addio. Non abbiamo fatto niente. Cambi schifosi. Basta Inzaghi bastaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Marzo 2015)

Su cappella di Bocchetti, dio c'è!


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2015)

Solito schifo. Nanche con i cadaveri vinciamo.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2015)

non se ne può più. 

non vedo l'ora che venga giugno. 
tra inzaghi e il 90% della rosa, spero che vadano via tutti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2015)

l'avevo detto che segnava Lopez detto fatto.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Marzo 2015)

Ho quasi esultato al gol di Nico Lopez


----------



## iceman. (7 Marzo 2015)

Ma poi se non ci avessero dato il solito rigore, staremmo parlando di un'altra sconfitta contro dei cadaveri.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Marzo 2015)

L'ultima punizione come se fosse la prima


----------



## DannySa (7 Marzo 2015)

Togli la punta per un centrale e sei sopra di 1 in casa contro dei cessi.. punto più basso di sempre, il calcio non perdona certe schifezze.
"Non puoi pensare di non farti rimontare in casa dal Verona senza chiuderti"


----------



## smallball (7 Marzo 2015)

Pareggio giusto,il somaro se ne deve andare


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

D.Lopez 6
Bonera 6
Paletta 5,5
Mexes 6,5
Antonelli 6,5
Poli 5
Muntari 4
Bonaventura 6
Menez 6
Cerci 5,5
Pazzini 5,5
Honda 5,5
Bocchetti 5,5
Destro S.V.
Inzaghi -10


----------



## S T B (7 Marzo 2015)

vi prego cacciate Inzaghi!!!


----------



## folletto (7 Marzo 2015)

Ha provato a farli pareggiare all'andata, ce l'ha fatta al ritorno con questi cessi. Fenomeno Ferguson VAT TE NE


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Marzo 2015)

che strazio,ma cacciatelo per Dio


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Marzo 2015)

Sono una banda di musica, con il manichino perfetto maestro d'orchestra!


----------



## diavolo (7 Marzo 2015)

"Salvo cataclismi rimane..."


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Marzo 2015)

D.Lopez 6
Bonera 6
Paletta 5
Mexes 6,5
Antonelli 6
Poli 5
Muntari 4
Bonaventura 6
Menez 6
Cerci 5
Pazzini 5
Honda 5
Bocchetti 4
Destro S.V.
Inzaghi 1


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Marzo 2015)

Inzaghi


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Marzo 2015)

Devo essere onesto ragazzi, al gol di Nico Lopez ho esultato sul serio

Sarà una cosa stupida perchè non c'è beneficio nel perdere altri punti, ma Inzaghi non lo digerisco più.

Una partita contro una squadra immonda, IMMONDA. Rimettere in gioco gli avversari non è accettabile


----------



## DannySa (7 Marzo 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Su cappella di Bocchetti, dio c'è!



Beh è entrato e ha sparacchiato a caso per tutto il tempo, merita il rinnovo.
Comunque prendiamoci questo punto, fa morale.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Che poi anche nell'intelligenza di Inzaghi togliere Pazzini per mettere un difensore per difendere il vantaggio contro l'Hellas Verona. Una vergogna.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Marzo 2015)

Quelle poche volte che ho guardato il Milan quest'anno è stato molto, ma molto peggio degli ultimi 3 mesi di Allegri 2013.


----------



## folletto (7 Marzo 2015)

Erano chiaramente da cambiare i centrocampisti e lui ha messo l'inutile Honda per Cerci e poi la perla Bocchetti per Pazzini. Amen


----------



## walter 22 (7 Marzo 2015)

Bravo il verona.


----------



## Attila74 (7 Marzo 2015)

D.Lopez 6
Bonera 5
Paletta 5,5
Mexes 6,5
Antonelli 6,5
Poli 5,5
Muntari 3
Bonaventura 6
Menez 6
Cerci 5,5
Pazzini 4
Honda 5,5
Bocchetti 4,5
Destro S.V.
Inzaghi -10 
Galliani -10


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Marzo 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma poi se non ci avessero dato il solito rigore, staremmo parlando di un'altra sconfitta contro dei cadaveri.


Eh infatti, non dimentichiamo che c'è un rigore un pò dubbio. Se fosse stato il contrario, il somaro avrebbe parlato per 1 settimanadi un rigore subito inesistente.

Poi anche il gol di Mexes è frutto della casualità, della grinta del singolo+sedere dello stesso


----------



## evangel33 (7 Marzo 2015)

Inter-Verona 2-2 pareggio di Nico Lopez, esonerato Mazzarri....che dite? Ci speriamo un pò?


----------



## folletto (7 Marzo 2015)

Anche i commentatori di Sky hanno detto che se ne deve andare........pensa te


----------



## Schism75 (7 Marzo 2015)

Purtroppo sono arrivato ad esultare per il goal di Lopez. Ma questo schifo deve finire. Basta. Almeno non sentiremo Galliani in maniera tracotante.
Oramai non mi arrabbio più. Ne per la presenza di Muntari, ne per la sostituzione di Pazzini con Bocchetti.

Non voglio nemmeno dare i giudizi perchè non serve a niente. E' una squadra palesemente morta.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Anche i commentatori di Sky hanno detto che se ne deve andare........pensa te



Perfino Marocchi ci è arrivato. Pensa tu!


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Inter-Verona 2-2 pareggio di Nico Lopez, esonerato Mazzarri....che dite? Ci speriamo un pò?


Forse. Se hanno un po di cervello in società.


----------



## Attila74 (7 Marzo 2015)

Io giuro, in tanti anni di calcio e di partite viste, non ho mai visto una situazione nella quale così palesemente un allenatore dimostra di essere un perfetto incapace e un essere assolutamente stupido come una capra (non solo come allenatore).
Fare una formazione, cambi e schemi TOTALMENTE A CASO sarebbe meglio di come lui li fa (ragionandoci e scervellandocisi sopra per giorni e giorni).
Che schifo!!!! Ma adesso mi dite che ancora non è sufficiente per mandarlo fuori dalle balle???


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Marzo 2015)

Senza parole...Quando avrà fine questo schifo?


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2015)

Grazie a dio non ho visto io secondo tempo , ho letto adesso del 2-2 ci credete che quasi godo per L asino in panchina ??


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

*Galliani negli spogliatoi: sta parlando con Inzaghi e con la squadra. La partita ed il pareggio non sono stati presi bene. 

Sky*


----------



## David Gilmour (7 Marzo 2015)

Ennesima perla nella gestione della partita da parte del fenomeno in panchina. Ma possiamo stare tranquilli, non lo cacciano neanche stavolta, alla fine è solo sfortuna ("Se Lopez non avesse fatto quel tiro al 94', avremmo vinto"); tra le tante: il cambio di Pazzini con Bocchetti per poi mettere Destro è da incorniciare. Per non parlare di Honda (più inutile di una gomma bucata) e dell'insistenza su Menez, al quale non ha ancora spiegato che a calcio si gioca in 11 (lo so io che gioco solo a calcetto con gli amici) e quella su Muntari (ometto ogni commento per non finire nel codice penale): ancora non ho capito che cos'ha di sbagliato Van Ginkel; non potrà mai -MAI- esser peggio di quello scempio orrendo. PS: al gol di Lopez ho esultato, non avremmo meritato mezzo punto.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani negli spogliatoi: sta parlando con Inzaghi e con la squadra. La partita ed il pareggio non sono stati presi bene.
> 
> Sky*



Ma che cavolo vuoi parlare, che sono 3 mesi che si prendono botte a destra e manca!


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2015)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Inter-Verona 2-2 pareggio di Nico Lopez, esonerato Mazzarri....che dite? Ci speriamo un pò?



....io non ci credo più ...ormai andassero a farsi benedire


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Marzo 2015)

Finalmente! su sky ci stanno andando giù pesante

Stanno anche commentare le statistiche con lucidità, non con la solita follia del somaro

Ad esempio hanno fatto vedere le partite in casa del milan del 2015:
uniche 2 vittorie contro le ultime due in classifica, parma e cesena (con cesena in partita fino al 90')


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani negli spogliatoi: sta parlando con Inzaghi e con la squadra. La partita ed il pareggio non sono stati presi bene.
> 
> Sky*




...sarà andato a consolarlo


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani negli spogliatoi: sta parlando con Inzaghi e con la squadra. La partita ed il pareggio non sono stati presi bene.
> 
> 
> Sky*


Verrà esonerato?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani negli spogliatoi: sta parlando con Inzaghi e con la squadra. La partita ed il pareggio non sono stati presi bene.
> 
> Sky*



Il tutor è andato a fare qualche coccola.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

*Galliani uscito dallo spogliatoio: era nerissimo in volto. *


----------



## dyablo65 (7 Marzo 2015)

ho esultato di piu' al gol di lopez che a quello sculato di mexes.

non c'e' nulla da fare l'incapace ha colpito ancora.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Marzo 2015)

"Avanti con Inzaghi. Troppi infortuni per giudicare"

Scommettiamo?


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani uscito dallo spogliatoio: era nerissimo in volto. *




.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani uscito dallo spogliatoio: era nerissimo in volto. *


Forse lo cacciano... forse.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani uscito dallo spogliatoio: era nerissimo in volto. *



....più brutto del solito insomma


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani uscito dallo spogliatoio: era nerissimo in volto. *


speriamo perchè qualcuno l'abbia menato


----------



## uoteghein (7 Marzo 2015)

Ho il battito accelerato ed una sincera emozione. Dai che lo esonerano, voglio tornare a tifare il Milan!


----------



## DannySa (7 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani negli spogliatoi: sta parlando con Inzaghi e con la squadra. La partita ed il pareggio non sono stati presi bene.
> 
> Sky*



Ragazzi abbiamo pareggiato è tutto ok, brindiamo.
Silvio sì è il quarto risultato utile, tenga le passo Pippo, ancora non ci crede ma sta pregando.. non era facile stasera, quel campione del mondo è stato limitato ad un solo gol.
La rivedremo venerdì? oh bene bene, 'rivederla 'rivederla..


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani uscito dallo spogliatoio: era nerissimo in volto. *



Niente coccole stavolta al suo amore?


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani uscito dallo spogliatoio: era nerissimo in volto. *



Non lo esonerano, non vi preoccupate!


----------



## dyablo65 (7 Marzo 2015)

se non lo esonerano sono peggio di taffazzi...


----------



## markjordan (7 Marzo 2015)

due mesi dai solo due mesi
ce la faro'


----------



## odio23 (7 Marzo 2015)

guadagnato 1 punto per la lotta salveza


----------



## Jaqen (7 Marzo 2015)

Sarà arrabbiato per il pareggio, niente di che. Non lo esonerano


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Marzo 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Che poi anche nell'intelligenza di Inzaghi togliere Pazzini per mettere un difensore per difendere il vantaggio contro l'Hellas Verona. Una vergogna.



signor Inzagui: per carita e rispetto ci faccia il favore di andarsene!!! 

Lopez 5.1
Bonera 4
Paletta 4
Mexes 5.5
Antonelli 5.1
Muntari 1
Poli 3
Jack 5.2
Menez 3
Cerci 2
Pazzini 2.5


----------



## folletto (7 Marzo 2015)

Ma cosa sta dicendo? Questo è pazzo da legare 

"ho fatto questa scelta perché aveva preso la traversa Taksidis"


----------



## gheorghehagi (7 Marzo 2015)

D.Lopez 5 due tiri due goal...
Bonera 4 crisi infinita
Paletta 6 solo, senza punti di riferimento in una difesa groviera
Mexes 6 ...o l'imprevedibile virtù dell'ignoranza
Antonelli 5,5 
Poli 4 scuola samp...e si vede
Muntari 2 catastrofico
Bonaventura 6 spaesato, intermittente
Menez 5,5 tanta buona volontà discrete giocate, ma obiettivamente inutile...narciso
Cerci s.v. buttare la palla avanti e iniziare a correre...questo è il mio gioco...
Pazzini 4 vedi poli
Honda s.v. entra per rallentare il gioco...mishi mishi
Bocchetti s.v. 
Inzaghi s.v. mentalità da perdente, come del resto tutta la squadra...provinciale


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2015)

Potrei dire che con quel gol al 95' abbiamo toccato il fondo, ma ho idea che con Fiorentina e Inter potrebbe andare ancora molto peggio.

Ringraziamo i cambi disgraziati, ma anche i 35245654 contropiedi sprecati da quell'egoista di Menez


----------



## Ian.moone (7 Marzo 2015)

Già ci hanno regalo un rigore, ormai andiamo avanti solo di quelli.
Poi riusciamo addirittura ad andare in vantaggio..e poi la solita schifezza.
Vergogna


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Già ci hanno regalo un rigore, ormai andiamo avanti solo di quelli.
> Poi riusciamo addirittura ad andare in vantaggio..e poi la solita schifezza.
> Vergogna



...vantaggio su autogol...


----------



## aleslash (8 Marzo 2015)

Non ho visto il secondo tempo, che partita è stata?


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Non ho visto il secondo tempo, che partita è stata?



....stupenda, come sempre


----------



## folletto (8 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Potrei dire che con quel gol al 95' abbiamo toccato il fondo, ma ho idea che con Fiorentina e Inter potrebbe andare ancora molto peggio.
> 
> Ringraziamo i cambi disgraziati, ma anche i 35245654 contropiedi sprecati da quell'egoista di Menez



Sì Menez ha sbagliato tutti i contropiedi (ma non può non giocare in questo Milan), i due a centrocampo nel 2° tempo sono stati indegni, Bocchetti osceno nell'azione del gol, Honda irriconoscibile. Insomma Pippa imbarazzante ma anche parecchie prestazioni penose dei singoli.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Non ho visto il secondo tempo, che partita è stata?



la chicca della serata è stato il cambio (intorno al 30esimo credo) Pazzini- Bocchetti, con tanto di primo piano sulla faccia di un Pazzini incredulo.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Potrei dire che con quel gol al 95' abbiamo toccato il fondo, ma ho idea che con Fiorentina e Inter potrebbe andare ancora molto peggio.
> 
> Ringraziamo i cambi disgraziati, ma anche i 35245654 contropiedi sprecati da quell'egoista di Menez



Se è per questo, Cerci e Honda ne hanno buttati a mare altrettanti. Stasera Menez ha fatto più passaggi di Bonaventura (e ovviamente di Cerci, Honda...) ed è dietro al solo Paletta nei passaggi riusciti. Veramente non gli si può dire niente.


----------



## rossovero (8 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se è per questo, Cerci e Honda ne hanno buttati a mare altrettanti. Stasera Menez ha fatto più passaggi di Bonaventura (e ovviamente di Cerci, Honda...) ed è dietro al solo Paletta nei passaggi riusciti. Veramente non gli si può dire niente.



Ma sbaglia i tempi dei passaggi. La dà sempre tardi, fa sempre quel tocco in più. Ci hai mai giocato con uno così? Indispettisce non poco


----------



## Lambro (8 Marzo 2015)

indispettisce? fa incavolare come la morte,altrochè, a me è capitato per molti anni anche , di giocare con funamboli che non la passavano mai e se lo facevano era sempre fuori tempo.
facevo mille scatti a vuoto, mi liberavo inutilmente, dopo un po' ho rinunciato, ho cambiato modo di giocare, perchè era una situazione impossibile.
pero' lui eh, azzeccava qualche dribbling, infilava qualche serpentina e segnava, ed allora era considerato il pelè della squadra, l'intoccabile.
forte era forte, come lo è menez, ma era una tipologia di giocatore che fa' giocar male la propria squadra, è un asincrono che crea asincronia, caos.
detto questo, senza di lui saremmo serenamente intorno al quart'ultimo posto.
ma per l'anno prossimo urge dargli ben altra dimensione, uno che ha questo modo di giocare non puo' essere il faro di una squadra, mi viene in mente zarate della lazio, era fortissimo, ma non la passava veramente mai, di conseguenza la squadra giocava male nonostante lui infilasse gol strepitosi.
come disse sacchi, se fai la squadra intorno al singolo, quando questo ha una flessione che fai?


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Marzo 2015)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Ma sbaglia i tempi dei passaggi. La dà sempre tardi, fa sempre quel tocco in più. Ci hai mai giocato con uno così? Indispettisce non poco



Sono d'accordo, ma il problema Menez è troppo amplificato e si esagera con le critiche. Ieri Cerci, definito per plebiscito il contropiedista per eccellenza e un grande assist-man, non ha fatto pena, di più. Honda non ne parliamo, ogni volta che gli arriva un pallone, mi cala il sonno. Jack anche ieri ha giocato male.
O sono tutti scarsi, o ci sono 0 schemi e 0 giocatori che si liberano per ricevere palla. A me pare più che altro che questi durante la settimana non studino nemmeno uno schema e che in campo improvvisano.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Marzo 2015)

Non ho visto la partita ma ho letto diverse cose su Menez. Mi sembra chiaro che il prossimo anno è impensabile ripartire da lui. Bisogna fare il salto di qualità anche lì. Ma d'altronde si sapeva. .. chi cacchio è Munnez? ?


----------



## 666psycho (8 Marzo 2015)

ho guardato la partita in differita.. quando ho visto il cambio, Pazzini-Bocchetti... mi sono detto " ma allora é proprio fesso...non impara mai! " poi ho visto Nico Lopez entrare e mi sono detto " adesso questo ci purga"...e hop... avrei dovuto scommettere!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2015)

Onestamente ieri ho esultato solo una volta: Il gol di Lopez.

Fa capire a che livelli siamo arrivati con il entusiasmo del grande Inzaghi.


----------



## Jino (8 Marzo 2015)

Ieri sera non l'ho nemmeno guardata, da quel che leggo e dagli highlights mi sono semplicemente evitato l'ennesima frustrazione.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Marzo 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Onestamente ieri ho esultato solo una volta: Il gol di Lopez.
> 
> Fa capire a che livelli siamo arrivati con il entusiasmo del grande Inzaghi.



é orribile, ma é successo anche a me..mi vergogno...


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Marzo 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Onestamente ieri ho esultato solo una volta: Il gol di Lopez.
> 
> Fa capire a che livelli siamo arrivati con il entusiasmo del grande Inzaghi.





666psycho ha scritto:


> é orribile, ma é successo anche a me..mi vergogno...


qui in molti l'abbiamo scritto, e chissà quanti altri hanno esultato ma non lo dicono

Incredibili i danni che ha fatto Inzaghi
Mai avrei immaginato uno scenario del genere


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> qui in molti l'abbiamo scritto, e chissà quanti altri hanno esultato ma non lo dicono
> 
> Incredibili i danni che ha fatto Inzaghi
> Mai avrei immaginato uno scenario del genere



Lui e il anti-calcio, non c'e altra spiegazione. Il re dei incompetenti.

Comunque come - ormai - sempre la partita non la ho guardata veramente, era solo accessa in fondo mentre giocavo a N64 con amici miei  Rinunciare ad eventi sociali per il Milan non e piu un opzione


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Marzo 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Lui e il anti-calcio, non c'e altra spiegazione. Il re dei incompetenti.
> 
> Comunque come - ormai - sempre la partita non la ho guardata veramente, era solo accessa in fondo mentre giocavo a N64 con amici miei  Rinunciare ad eventi sociali per il Milan non e piu un opzione


hai fatto benissimo


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Marzo 2015)

Non sono mai stato uno che rinunciava al Sabato sera per il Milan.Nemmeno negli anni migliori.Non restavo a casa per il Milan,al limite andavo al bar con gli amici a vedere la partita,questo si.
Però ricordo chiaramente che quando uscivo il Sabato sera e non guardavo la partita,mi passava per la testa il Milan.Pensavo a cose del tipo: Chissà che abbiamo combinato stasera?Oppure chiedevo alla gente se mi sapeva dire il risultato.
Ora questa cosa non succede più.Non ho guardato un sacco di partite del Milan a prescindere dai giorni in cui venivano giocate,ma il Milan non mi passa più per la testa quando sono in giro,proprio zero.
Ieri sono uscito alle 21 e sono rientrato alle 5.Ok ero sbronzo,ma in tutte queste ore il Milan non mi è mai venuto in mente.

Grazie a questa società,mi hanno tirato via la passione.Amerò sempre questa squadra,ma ormai,mi hanno spompato veramente troppo.Assurdo.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2015)

Ma i tifosi del Milan che hanno esultato al gol di Nico Lopez, contenti loro, ma non si vergognano a scriverlo? Perché è così importante andare su un milan forum e farsi belli perché "grazie a Dio ha pareggiato il Verona, non so come avrei vissuto la mia serata se non fosse successo"? 

Se avete esultato per il Verona, ma tenetevelo per voi no? Altri al vostro posto magari sono morti dentro quando quel cesso ha segnato il 2-2. Il vostro rispetto per i sentimenti degli altri (per quanto il tifo non sia un sentimento nobile è pur sempre un sentimento) dov'è? Siete tanto migliori di quelli al timone della società che se ne fregano ampiamente di come va al Milan?


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma i tifosi del Milan che hanno esultato al gol di Nico Lopez, contenti loro, ma non si vergognano a scriverlo? Perché è così importante andare su un milan forum e farsi belli perché "grazie a Dio ha pareggiato il Verona, non so come avrei vissuto la mia serata se non fosse successo"?
> 
> Se avete esultato per il Verona, ma tenetevelo per voi no? Altri al vostro posto magari sono morti dentro quando quel cesso ha segnato il 2-2. Il vostro rispetto per i sentimenti degli altri (per quanto il tifo non sia un sentimento nobile è pur sempre un sentimento) dov'è? Siete tanto migliori di quelli al timone della società che se ne fregano ampiamente di come va al Milan?



E' questione di punti di senso, spero tu abbia capito che avranno un senso a comportarsi così. Nessuno dei due ha ragione. Personalmente sono contento quando vinciamo (cioè mai) ma mentre quando perdevamo fino a qualche anno fa era sconfortante dal canto mio, ora un pò di passione l'ho persa.


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma i tifosi del Milan che hanno esultato al gol di Nico Lopez, contenti loro, ma non si vergognano a scriverlo? Perché è così importante andare su un milan forum e farsi belli perché "grazie a Dio ha pareggiato il Verona, non so come avrei vissuto la mia serata se non fosse successo"?
> 
> Se avete esultato per il Verona, ma tenetevelo per voi no? Altri al vostro posto magari sono morti dentro quando quel cesso ha segnato il 2-2. Il vostro rispetto per i sentimenti degli altri (per quanto il tifo non sia un sentimento nobile è pur sempre un sentimento) dov'è? Siete tanto migliori di quelli al timone della società che se ne fregano ampiamente di come va al Milan?





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' questione di punti di senso, spero tu abbia capito che avranno un senso a comportarsi così. Nessuno dei due ha ragione. Personalmente sono contento quando vinciamo (cioè mai) ma mentre quando perdevamo fino a qualche anno fa era sconfortante dal canto mio, ora un pò di passione l'ho persa.


dice bene mefisto, è una cosa soggettiva

per quanto mi riguarda ci troviamo di fronte a una società gestita in maniera orrenda da gente orrenda, inzaghi compreso chiaramente. Che magari per molti si salva per la professionalità, ma io ho dubbi anche su quella. Quando fai così storicamente male la professionalità è ammettere di non essere in grado di svolgere il proprio lavoro e quindi dimettersi. Lui invece ci prende a tutti gli effetti in giro dicendo ad esempio che comunque vadano le cose, fin quando non lo cacciano, lui resta a vita. Come fai a dire una cosa del genere dopo aver detto che ami il milan?
E ancora non si è parlato di galliani e berlusconi. Loro fanno male da diversi anni, però credo nessuno l'anno scorso era arrivato ai livelli di esaurimento record di questa stagione

Un milan che nell'n-esima partita di melma all'80', in vantaggio di un gol a san siro contro il verona, si ritrova a non sapere cosa fare se non sperare nel fischio finale, con spazzate disperate, con muntari, zero gioco, con quel somaro in panchina che spera di arrancare ancora un pò facendo 3 punti con fatica e sofferenza contro il verona, (ma nonostante questo sbaglia il cambio, oltre ad aver preparato la partita in maniera misteriosa e tutto il resto)

Roten tu addirittura parli di morte dentro al pareggio del verona. Per me è assolutamente esagerato, però chiaramente rispetto qualsiasi reazione, perchè siamo tutti tifosi ma ognuno reagisce in maniera personale. Sbaglierà chi ha esultato eh, chi può dirlo
Io per esempio morirei dentro a subire un gol alla fine con una partita giocata bene da un grande milan, che meritava la vittoria e magari si sta giocando qualche trofeo. 
Ma riguardo ieri parliamo di una partita che obiettivamente meritava di finire in pareggio per quanto visto in campo. Quindi già questo attenua molto il dispiacere del gol subito all'ultimo secondo. Mettici tutto il contorno ed ecco che la situazione prende una piega surreale.
Ma ripeto che ovviamente rispetto te e il tuo dispiacere, ma siamo qui per condividere le nostre idee e la mia e quella di altri è stata questa.
A prescindere dagli umori di una partita per me priva di senso (a parte stabilire il futuro di inzaghi) siamo tutti dalla stessa parte


----------



## Serginho (9 Marzo 2015)

Io non guardo una partita del Milan da Empooli-Milan, avevo già capito l'andazzo. Ho già i problemi della vita in testa, farmi il fegato amaro ed annoiarmi a vedere partite orrende non me ne tiene proprio e anche ammesso che fossimo arrivati in champions, i soldi non sarebbero comunque stati spesi, quindi è veramente inutile seguire sta squadra. Senza ambizione non c'è alcuna passione


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Marzo 2015)

io non posso non stare con il Milan, fa male ma non posso


----------



## rossovero (9 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma i tifosi del Milan che hanno esultato al gol di Nico Lopez, contenti loro, ma non si vergognano a scriverlo? Perché è così importante andare su un milan forum e farsi belli perché "grazie a Dio ha pareggiato il Verona, non so come avrei vissuto la mia serata se non fosse successo"?
> 
> Se avete esultato per il Verona, ma tenetevelo per voi no? Altri al vostro posto magari sono morti dentro quando quel cesso ha segnato il 2-2. Il vostro rispetto per i sentimenti degli altri (per quanto il tifo non sia un sentimento nobile è pur sempre un sentimento) dov'è? Siete tanto migliori di quelli al timone della società che se ne fregano ampiamente di come va al Milan?



Io ero contento perchè era il risultato più giusto. Quando abbiamo pareggiato col Torino, un mesetto fa, mi sono vergognato come un ladro, perchè meritavamo di perdere 3-4 a 0.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Roten tu addirittura parli di morte dentro al pareggio del verona. Per me è assolutamente esagerato, però chiaramente rispetto qualsiasi reazione, perchè siamo tutti tifosi ma ognuno reagisce in maniera personale. Sbaglierà chi ha esultato eh, chi può dirlo



non ho detto che sbaglia chi ha esultato, lo rispetto, ho chiesto solo a queste persone che bisogno c'è di dire al mondo rossonero che hai esultato solo al gol del 2-2 del verona... ovvero che mentre guardavi la partita non aspettavi altro... ovviamente succederà lo stesso con la Fiorentina. E se Inzaghi arrivasse al derby? Esulteremo ai gol dell'Inter?

poi c'è reazione e reazione: i tifosi dell'Inter per esempio a Sassuolo erano furiosi e litigavano con i giocatori, non hanno esultato ai gol degli avversari e mi risulta che comunque allo stadio continuano ad essere molti più di noi (con un solo punto in più in classifica)... anche quando chiedevano la testa di Mazzarri, non esultavano ai gol degli avversari... noi esultavamo già lo scorso anno alle sconfitte di Allegri che un anno dopo sta andando a vincere uno scudetto.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2015)

Se devo esultare per un gol contro il Milan, non la guardo la partita. E' più forte di me.


----------

